# Any USB Wireless Adapter Recommendations



## twister (Apr 28, 2008)

We just inherited a G4 Mac Mini without a wireless card.  I hear they are hard and expensive to install so I was thinking of a USB wireless adapter that you just plugin.  I have one for Windows from Trendnet, but it's not supported on the Mac.

Any recommendations on a USB wireless adapter?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 29, 2008)

I've got a dlink one with my Mac mini and that works. I'll check the model number when home today


----------



## twister (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Giaguara, can't wait.


----------



## sgould (May 1, 2008)

Have a look at the Quickertek site.  I have used a Quicky junior with great success to improve the reception of the wifi on my iBook.  Has the advantage that you can run it on a long USB lead if you have poor reception in a hotel etc.

Since I bought the Quicky Jr, they have brought out a few newer and better(?) devices.


----------



## twister (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## whitecloud1 (May 18, 2008)

I use a Belkin usb adapter with a driver (RT2571) available from Ralink technology. See
http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Macintosh.html
The first 2 are for USB. (RT2500, which includes 257*) and  RT2671 )
RT28** is a newer driver which also works on Leopard.

If you can find the name of the Chipset used in the usb adapter, (sometimes named on the box or in the manuals) you may be able to search for a mac driver which works with one of the above chipsets. 

The following list gives some brands of usb keys which use chipsets which work with RALINK drivers:
http://ralink.rapla.net/  See the USB column

Other brands will use other chipsets. These other chipsets may also have downloadable drivers for mac, but you'll have to search for them. I recommend the Ralink drivers.
JB


----------



## whitecloud1 (May 18, 2008)

OK, I did some searching for the Chipset of your usb adapter.
If it's an early version (before version 2) it uses a ZyDas ZD1211 chipset. I had problems getting this driver to work on Mac.
Version 2.0 of your adapter (if it is TEW-424UB) has a Sis163u chipset.
I'm not sure what the latest one (3.1r) uses but it may be the same.

Check the exact Brand name and number of your adapter to be sure.
You may just have to buy an adapter which works with whatever driver you can get.

P.S. Just looked at the excellent Quickertec site and it seems the way to go.
JB


----------

